# Love The Philippines



## Australian Matt and Bambi (Jan 17, 2013)

I am Australian married to a Philippine girl who parents where from Bohol who moved to Mindanao some years ago. I would like to visit and buy some property in Bohol (Im staying away from Mindanao as safety concerns etc ) as future airport I think it would be a good investment. I would like to use our Australian superfund as my wife is a director also to buy a good cheap investment for the future. Hopefully big enough to accommodate my wife and I as well as future kids visiting and my father in-law and mother In-law permanent as they will move back to Bohol. I am thinking of about 4,000,000 peso investment to start any suggestions?


I live on acreage in Australia on the Gold Coast and race 4x4ing I am an Electrician, Plumber, Gas-fitter, Hot water specialist, handyman, motor mechanic, PV solar, carpentry etc, if I moved to Bohol what opportunity are there for me ?

From everything I have read online from Gene and Viol
I have a minimum requirement of Internet, Electricity, Water, no more than 30 mins from town shopping, established house (even if doer upper) minimum 1 acre

If this is unachievable I would be happy with just a great bargain investment


----------



## Australian Matt and Bambi (Jan 17, 2013)

It looks like I will be going to Bohol around the 5 of Feb any advice for getting from Manila to Bohol ?
I seen zest air have a flight for about 4507.20 PH 

Any area in Bohol I should avoid or anything I should know ?


----------



## Australian Matt and Bambi (Jan 17, 2013)

can you live out of a camper in Bohol ?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bohol*



Australian Matt and Bambi said:


> It looks like I will be going to Bohol around the 5 of Feb any advice for getting from Manila to Bohol ?
> I seen zest air have a flight for about 4507.20 PH
> 
> Any area in Bohol I should avoid or anything I should know ?


I have not been there but have lived in country for 10 years. I have heard of no particular dangers there and is supposed to be a great vacation area.

Camper? Have not see any campers here ever. Being outside at night, alone in any remote area could lead to problems with theft. Better to stay indoors and forget camping--even on beaches..


Gene


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Australian Matt and Bambi said:


> It looks like I will be going to Bohol around the 5 of Feb any advice for getting from Manila to Bohol ?
> I seen zest air have a flight for about 4507.20 PH
> 
> Any area in Bohol I should avoid or anything I should know ?


It is supposed to be a lovely place for holiday. My friend from UK just got back from Bohol Panglao and enjoyed it. Bohol definitely on my lists after Boracay  enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

You can work here once the visa requirements are satisfied, even start a business using all your skills. Just be prepared to work for pennies on the dollar. These folks here are mostly poor and could not afford high dollar repairmen. There is a lot of foreigners here, but even they are on fixed incomes. On the bright side, your cost of living is less, so less income might be ok for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Matt, regarding you 4x4 racing. I was riding a trike the other day and a light bulb came on in me head. Why not start a dirt track in Bohol and invent Trike and Jeepney demolition derbies. I saw a demolition derby in Townsville one time. It was junk cars and caravans. Hilarious. How about Trikes towing street vendor carts demolition Derby.


----------



## JR1975 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi there Matt and Bambi, there are no specific place to avoid in Bohol. Bohol is a very peaceful province
in Central Visayas. When it comes to business to start there in my opinion and as a person who been grown up there in Bohol, following: Mineral water supplier, Softdrinks (coke etc. supplier), a convenient store, even a coffee shop along the beach or restaurant. Best location around 5-10 kilometres from main city of Bohol which is Tagbilaran, try places like Baclayon, Albur, Panglao or in Tagbilaran itself. Your funds are more than enough.


----------

